# Highly Unusual Vintage Seiko Gents Search



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I wonder if any one has a particular vintage Seiko like the one I bought for the father of my old girlfriend in 1972?

This watch was an auto with a square, deep blue dial and a mesh s/steel bracelet. He was delighted with it and I would love to see one again.

Over to you...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe a 7016-5011 Monaco ?


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Maybe a 7016-5011 Monaco ?


'fraid not. The watch in question was a very elegant, slender, and very square dress watch in s/steel, as was it's mesh type of bracelet.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> 'fraid not. The watch in question was a very elegant, slender, and very square dress watch in s/steel, as was it's mesh type of bracelet.


5601-7000?




























5602-7030?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Renato maybe right it also sounds like a Lordmatic to me, they were a few variations


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Renato maybe right it also sounds like a Lordmatic to me, they were a few variations


This is the closest yet. If the face was a fuller in relation to the case, it would be as near as I remember it.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Roamer Man said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Renato maybe right it also sounds like a Lordmatic to me, they were a few variations
> ...


This model was one of the last 'Lordmatics' from 1976, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

the model you described is the 'Lord Matic 5606-5040' it has just lost its mesh.










Cheers martin


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

martinzx said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > martinzx said:
> ...


Not quite there I think, needs sharper corners...but very close!

Ah! Just seen an old catalogue in pdf in the database. I think it was model No.67027M, one of the Hi-Beat models, priced at $85. I paid Â£20 for it in Las Palmas.


----------

